
Dimensions.Guide – Dimensional Reference Database - bryan-maddock
https://www.dimensions.guide/
======
bryan-maddock
Very excited to finally share the results of many months of labor with you
all! Dimensions.Guide started this summer as a passion-project that will
continuing growing to be an essential online resource for spatial information.

Background: As a licensed architect, professor, and founder of my own
architecture practice, I have experienced first hand the lack of easily
accessible and trustworthy dimensional data on the internet. To fill this gap
in public knowledge, I have been building Dimensions.Guide in an effort to
support architects, interior designers, artists, graphic designers,
illustrators, game designers, UX designers, and anyone generally curious about
the world.

CAD blocks in 2019?: Yes, everything on Dimensions.Guide is downloadable in
designer-friendly .dwg, .svg, and .jpg formats, BUT we are also focusing on
SEO to better populate search engines with quick answers to any dimensional
questions you might have. Unlike other shady CAD downloads that exist on the
internet, all of our drawings include both imperial and metric scales and are
researched and drawn in-house for quality control.

You haven’t drawn THIS yet: We have a long way to go before the database is
truly comprehensive, but for now, please send us any requests of the things
that you would love for us to incorporate using our Request forms. Needless to
say, this is a long-term effort that will evolve over many years.

Looking forward to your comments! Thanks for the support!

